# a/c vac line help



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just reciently bought this car and i'm trying to work through the bugs. Next A/C. when i turn on the key the low freon light comes on dash so I know that works. when I turn on a/c the compessor engages and turns proper. I have verrified proper operation of the heater core valve on the firewall. I have replaced all recommended vac lines for hvac system in engine bay. I found the view glass for freon and looks good, very few bubbles. the small freon line going into firewall gets ice cold and the large line coming out is luke warm. I pulled the lower dash and glove box and check all vac lines I could find. the rubber looks and feels new. I found a black round devise with a few vac lines hooked to it behind glove box and the lines run to climate control area. 1 line T's and goes out of sight. other line ( left one on the round black part) makes it half way to center of dash and is open, could not find what it hooks to, but there is no vacuum pulled by the hose no matter what setting I put the hvac system on. The round black part has 2 gold colored parts with 2 small balck wires each. Does anyone know where this line goes and what else to check to get my a/c running. sorry for being long winded


----------



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

well, fixed it. put a gauge on the system and freon was low. added freon up to 35psi on low side and it is ice cold. now I get water on the floor of my passenger side. just need to find my condensate drain and blow it out now. :fluffy:


----------

